# LED hi/lowbay



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I was just on a job where we installed Visioneering LHBC in 5000k. Looked good and they're locally made in whatever lumen package you want. 

http://www.viscor.com/product.php?id=223


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm curious what any of you think of Cree Lighting. Anecdotes, please. I have my own opinions, already.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Corysan said:


> I'm curious what any of you think of Cree Lighting. Anecdotes, please. I have my own opinions, already.


I love the cree troffers but their industrials are pricey.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> I love the cree troffers but their industrials are pricey.


Troffers are good. I'm not sure about the longevity though. I like the LED concept, and so far it has spared me freezing every late November when the first cold snap hits and HID lot lighting fails. Have you had problems with service or quality from Cree?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

My problem with those, they don't look like hi bays, they look like 2x4 lay-ins.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I was just on a job where we installed Visioneering LHBC in 5000k. Looked good and they're locally made in whatever lumen package you want.
> 
> http://www.viscor.com/product.php?id=223


How much are those? 
I have been using the lithonia IBG I believe. About $350 for the 24,000 lumen. 
I am going to try out this Morris lighting fixture for certain applications as I put their 16K fixture side by side to the Lithonia and it looked real god. Under $200.


----------

